# 308



## SwampMoss (Jul 29, 2011)

I am going to Alaska black bear hunting with a cousin who lives in Alaska.  I was thinking of taking my 308.  I have a 7MM mag.  What do you guys think?


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 29, 2011)

i went bear hunting  once... ontario... i felt more then confident with my 30'06, 220's. i didnt have a chance to shoot, but i think it more then enough gun for black bear.

so, being that the 308 isn't a huge leap of difference, i believe it to be more then enough gun too... personally, i wouldn't have a problem with 7mm either... i think it's more then capable.


----------



## SwampMoss (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## JWilson (Jul 29, 2011)

I killed one here in ga with a 308 and they are about the same up there as they are here


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 29, 2011)

Any gun will do the job with a well placed shot.


----------



## RPM (Jul 29, 2011)

.308 is fine for black bear.
I've never been to Alaska let alone hunted there but I'm wondering if there is a population of BROWN bears where you plan to hunt?

What does your cousin say the folks carry with them into the field where you will be hunting?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 29, 2011)

.308 will be good medicine; It's those Browns or Grizz I might bring my 300 Win Mag for them...

*v*


----------



## FMBear (Aug 5, 2011)

By all means, take your .308 with confidence.  When I went to Maine back in 2003, 4 of the guys in our group of 12 took their bears with .308, 2 being 250 & 325 lbs.  Just study Marlin 444's chart and place your shot accordingly!


----------



## Drexal (Aug 10, 2011)

7 mm mag will double the range you have to deliver 2000 ft.lbs of energy.  400 yds vs 200 yds... take the 7 mag


----------



## csam (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a 300wm and a 308, so a fairly close comparison.  I go with the 308 since I got it, I just shoot it better, as my shoulder has turned to hamburger over the years.  

Your questions is kind of a toss up, unless you shoot the .308 a lot better than the 7mag.  7mag will longer effective range - take it in more open country,  308 will be fine if ranges are shorter.   Wow, the more I think about it the more I change my mind.  Heck, big animals that will eat you if it goes bad, what they hey, bring more gun - 7mag!


----------



## ctmoore (Feb 20, 2012)

*.308*

.308 is fine for black bear, but you don't want to have to carry two rifles with you every time you trek though the woods in Alaska.  And .308 is not recommended for Brown bear or grizzly.  I spoke with one man who killed a large Brown Alaska bear with a .338 magnum.  The bear was charging him from 150 yards and it took three well placed shots to finally stop the bear about 50 feet from him on a dead run.  He swears that he will only carry a .375 magnum up there next time.  If you see a brown bear and only have a .308, I would suggest not shooting at him and hope he lets you leave the area unmolested.


----------

